# Google Map App giving incorrect "time to destination" estimates?



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey all... 

I use the Google Maps GPS app almost every day for work, and it has always been quite accurate about it's "estimated time to destination". In fact, I've relied on it (without fail) to keep me on time with my daily appointments for the last 3 years.

But in the last couple days I've noticed it's RIDICULOUSLY out of wack. Where I know it's only 30 mins away and yet it's telling me it's over 2 hours. Oddly, it gives the correct distance though. 

I'd assume that the app is pulling info from Google's own servers - so I tried the same the same addresses on my Mac... and no problem at all, weird. I also tried rebooting the phone and checking my time zone settings - it's all good,

....anyone having a similar issue?


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Make sure you have not clicked on the walking or bus or riding icon above the directions column. Be sure the correct icon has been selected. I assume you want the car icon?


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. Do I feel... D U M B!  I really blew that one, thanks for the tip - I don't even know how that got switched (since I never use that feature). But that was exactly what happened, thanks for pointing it out.


----------

